# [2012] Favorite things to do on Oahu



## oceanpointeman (Jul 6, 2012)

We're headed to Ko Olina next month for a couple of weeks. My wife and I are mainly beach and pool type of people, but since it's been over 12 years since we've been to Hawaii we want to venture out a bit more. What are some activities have you enjoyed the best? We want to take a couple of hikes and a boat excursion in. We like to snorkel and fortunately for me my wife does not like to shop while on vacation.


----------



## jpc763 (Jul 6, 2012)

Snorkeling at Ko Olina is great.  I would also recommend Hanauma Bay for a day trip, but get there early.

Things we like to do...
Play Golf
Hanaumu Bay Snorkel
Trip to the North Shore
Drive the Pali Highway
Waimea Valley Falls

I would recommend getting the book "Oahu Revealed".  It is loaded with great tips and reviews.

John


----------



## m61376 (Jul 6, 2012)

We really enjoyed the Polynesian Cultural Center and of course no visit is complete without going to Pearl Harbor. The Ko'Olina Cat is a nice boat excursion.

If your wife changes her mind about shopping, Aloha Stadium flea market is an experience.

See if they have any movies on the beach at Waikiki; they make for a fun evening.


----------



## MommaBear (Jul 6, 2012)

Sunset Hula at House Without a Key
plus one for Pearl Harbor
Hike up Diamond Head for the view (and the experience)


----------



## cgeidl (Jul 7, 2012)

*Admiral's Barge Tour at Pearl Harbor*

I have gone several times and went this year and may go again next year.We also like to visit the air museum on Ford Island.


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 7, 2012)

We enjoyed:

An early evening drive to the top of Round Top (overlooks Honolulu) - take Wilder to Makiki to Round Top Dr. - go up. What a view.

+1 on Pearl Harbor

+1 on Hanauma Bay - there is a trolly up and down the hill for a small fee if you are concerned with the hike. Snorkeling was the highlight of our trip.

Ho'Omaluhia Park - A botanical paradise - great for a picnic. Take Likiliki Hwy (63) to Kamehameha Hwy (83) to Luluku Rd. go uphill to park

Foster Botanical Garden - GIANT trees - 100 block of N. Vineyard Ave.

Lyon Arboretum - Manoa Rd. uphill to the end (the real end - not one of several apparent ends) You must really "keep going" till you see the Lyon sign.

Honolulu Academy of the Arts on St. Beretania st.


----------



## california-bighorn (Jul 8, 2012)

oceanpointeman said:


> We're headed to Ko Olina next month for a couple of weeks. My wife and I are mainly beach and pool type of people, but since it's been over 12 years since we've been to Hawaii we want to venture out a bit more. What are some activities have you enjoyed the best? We want to take a couple of hikes and a boat excursion in. We like to snorkel and fortunately for me my wife does not like to shop while on vacation.



I didn't see Ioloni Palace on the above lists.  I put that right after Pearl Harbor. Any advise on how I get my wife to NOT shop while on vacation.
PS   Since you are beach people, I would spend some time at Shark's Cove and/or Turtle Bay Cove (@ Turtle Bay Hilton).  Just need to get to Shark's Cove very early to find good parking.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 8, 2012)

If you're at all interested in the history of the Hawaiian Islands, a trip to the Bishop Museum is a must-do.  The recently remodeled Hawaiiana exhibits puts it all into a very clear (and sobering) perspective, from the beginnings of colonization from other Polynesian islands, to the overthrow of the monarchy by American businessmen and politicians.  You'll come away with a profoundly new respect for the tenacity of the Hawaiian people, and a greater understanding of where they came from, and what they've gone through.  I can't change this history of the Islands, but it certainly changed my understanding and attitude toward the people who live there.

If you want to complete the experience, follow it up with a visit to Iolani Palace.

http://www.bishopmuseum.org/

http://www.iolanipalace.org/

Dave


----------



## oceanpointeman (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the great suggestions.


----------



## larryallen (Jan 10, 2013)

Any new ideas? Kids are 8 and 10.


----------



## mjm1 (Jan 10, 2013)

-Pearl Harbor- Arizona Memorial, USS Missouri (first time for us last year and loved it), Air Museum
-Punch Bowl Cemetary- nice view and if you like the War in the Pacific they have nice mosaic of the locations and movements
- Hike Diamond Head- as noted by someone earlier, great view and experience- bring water on all hikes
- If you do go to Diamond Head, keep driving east around the island. Beautiful coastal scenery, blow hole, and end up near Kailua Beach
- Kialua Beach on the windward side of island (a shorter way to get there is over the Pali Highway from Honolulu)
- Pali Lookout at the top of the Pali Highway- great view over the windward side and Kaneohe Bay from a sheer cliff
- Relax

Have a great time.


----------



## Soccer Canada (Jan 12, 2013)

We have only been there once, but here is what we enjoyed
-Pearl Harbour (make sure to go see the Mighty Mo as well)
-Kualoa Ranch (Where they made movies such as Jurassic Park, and TV's Lost)
-Koo Lau Golf Course (Golfing in the middle of a rain forest, very cool)
-Polynesian Cultural Centre
-Aloha Swap Meet @ Aloha Stadium (worth the $2 just to go and walk around)
-Dole Plantation (huge tourist trap, but if you can stay away from the gift store, the Maze is quite neat and so is the Pineapple Train)

We also found that with the rental car we liked sort of just cruising around and seeing the island was also enjoyable. 

Robb


----------



## Davey54321 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Laniakea, also known as Turtle Beach*

If I recall correctly, we went north from the Dole Plantation to see this beach and the sea turtles. It was AMAZING!  http://www.turtles.org/laniakea.htm


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 13, 2013)

mjm1 said:


> -Pearl Harbor- Arizona Memorial, USS Missouri (first time for us last year and loved it), Air Museum
> -Punch Bowl Cemetary- nice view and if you like the War in the Pacific they have nice mosaic of the locations and movements
> - Hike Diamond Head- as noted by someone earlier, great view and experience- bring water on all hikes
> - If you do go to Diamond Head, keep driving east around the island. Beautiful coastal scenery, blow hole, and end up near Kailua Beach
> ...



Although we usually go to the other islands more than Oahu, when we do go to Oahu we always go to the National Memorial Cemetery of the Pacific, at the Punch Bowl:

http://www.abmc.gov/memorials/memorials/hn_pict.pdf

http://www.google.com/search?q=Nati...JaPKMGM2gWz34FQ&ved=0CE4QsAQ&biw=1440&bih=783


For more WWII history, you can include:

The USS Arizona Memorial:

http://www.nps.gov/valr/historyculture/index.htm


The USS Missouri:

http://www.ussmissouri.com/


USS Bow Fin Submarine tour:

http://www.bowfin.org/


An then for Fun:

http://gonavatek.com/book/details/23833/whale-watch-cruise-in-waikiki
http://koolinaactivities.com/Activities/Day_Cruises.html
http://www.koolina.com/experience/activities/snorkel-whale-watching
http://www.hanauma-bay-hawaii.com/

So don't forget to go whale watching, along with spinner dolphins and sea turtles.

And don't miss the Halona Blow Hole, just North of Hanauma Bay.

http://www.aloha-hawaii.com/oahu/halona-blowhole/


----------



## gcoleman (Jan 18, 2013)

Things we've enjoyed on O'ahu:

- Glider rides at the Dillingham airfield on the north coast.  Incredible!

- Segway tours out of Kailua.  Great fun, lots to see.

- Visits to ancient historical sites.  There are many old religious archeaological sites.

- Check the Bishop Museum website for one of a kind activities there.

- Seeing Cyril Pahinui play slack key guitar at the Kani Ka Pila Grille in Waikiki (wednesday eve)


----------



## zora (Jan 20, 2013)

larryallen said:


> Any new ideas? Kids are 8 and 10.



1. The zoo. 
2. Call Roy Sakuma ukulele and sign your kids up for 1 half hour ukulele lesson. 
3. Hike the makapuu lighthouse trail. 
4. Spend the day at wet n wild (west Oahu). 
5. Sea life park. 
6. Walk around Chinatown. 
7. Bishop museum and the planetarium. 
8. Get a bamboo pole, hook, leader, and a piece of shrimp and go fishing. Yes, there are fish in the waters off Waikiki. 

Have fun.


----------

